# Have you ever picked up from Golden Corral?



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

I did for the first time last night. For those of you who are unfamiliar, Golden Corral is a buffet restaurant. They didn’t start boxing up the order until i arrived. Took about 15 min. Wondering if it’s always like that there.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Why the hell would someone order from there? 😂


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Who the hell orders delivery from a buffet? That’s crazy


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

uberboy1212 said:


> Who the hell orders delivery from a buffet? That's crazy


The customer tipped $3 on the app and gave me $5 cash when i arrived. She said she appreciated me waiting for her food. That does not happen very often. So that Golden Corral customer was awesome!


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

Been there like 3 times. Last time I waited for them to go pick my food. But the previous it was ready and waiting.


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

Nope, and I never will.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

GAWD........that is where the "People of Walmart" go for dinner.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

Am I the only one who clicked on this thread expecting to hear how when you arrived the restaurant handed you an empty container and you had to gather the food on your own (and the customer was unhappy with your choices at the buffet)? 

Severely disappointed at the plot twist this story didn't take! 👎


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

DriveLV said:


> Am I the only one who clicked on this thread expecting to hear how when you arrived the restaurant handed you an empty container and you had to gather the food on your own (and the customer was unhappy with your choices at the buffet)?
> 
> Severely disappointed at the plot twist this story didn't take! &#128078;


I wouldn't be surprised if any buffet restaurant expected the driver to put the order together. Especially if it is a place and pay.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

I would hope that they at least give extra large portions for buffet delivery


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

goobered said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if any buffet restaurant expected the driver to put the order together. Especially if it is a place and pay.


After a McDonalds handed me an empty cup and expected me to fill it for a delivery, I realized that I would never order delivery of a drink for myself. I told the guy "you know I've been driving all day, pumped gas, handled cash and people's luggage, and you want me to get someone's drink and attach a lid to it for them?" The guy just shrugged his shoulders.

I placed the empty cup on the counter and walked out, not saying a word.


----------



## Lil'Lyftie (Feb 23, 2020)

When I picture the Golden Corral, I see a herd of fattened cattle pushing trays towards the cashier register's exit to the feed lot. Then I try to not think of the amount of methane gas that these bloated bovines will release into the atmosphere between trips to the buffet.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

"My 600 LB Life".........with Dr No....


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> "My 600 LB Life".........with Dr No....


You know you don't have to go pig out at a buffet. The biggest benefit of a buffet is to mix and match a variety of foods.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> You know you don't have to go pig out at a buffet.


That's like saying go to a bordello and don't have sex.

Why bother going in the first place?


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Never picked up at Golden Corral. I'm not into fat chicks but if she had a cute face?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

ColonyMark said:


> I did for the first time last night. For those of you who are unfamiliar, Golden Corral is a buffet restaurant. They didn't start boxing up the order until i arrived. Took about 15 min. Wondering if it's always like that there.


Yes, a couple of times, and each time the one filling the order does not do anything until I got there. I think they don't want the package sitting out and getting cold, as DD looks for a driver.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

I just remembered we had Meetups at a Golden Corral near FedEx Field for Redskins games. We Shuffled extensively, as we do at all Meetups.

I got both a Lyft and an Uber Shuffle there.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

A more accurate question would be "Have you ever *thrown up* from Golden Corral"



New2This said:


> That's like saying go to a bordello and don't have sex.
> 
> Why bother going in the first place?


To listen to music in the lobby?


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

The Golden Corral near me that I pick up at is pretty good if you stay on top. I call them the minute I get the order in my cue and ask them the status. Its always ready when I show up and sometimes, they ask me if I want anything to grab to take with me on them and they give me a to go container and to go cup. This is usually if i stop in a few times that day or if its a manager that likes me. Most customers in my area that order from Golden Corral have tipped pretty good because its usually a larger type order.


----------



## Lil'Lyftie (Feb 23, 2020)

The Jax said:


> ... have tipped pretty good because its usually a larger type order.


They also tend to be a larger type customer.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

ColonyMark said:


> I did for the first time last night. For those of you who are unfamiliar, Golden Corral is a buffet restaurant. They didn't start boxing up the order until i arrived. Took about 15 min. Wondering if it's always like that there.


I had that issue at Lubys. I don't pick up there any more. It doesn't make sense that they don't have to cook the food yet it takes 15 minutes to stick it in a box.

I have a number of places I simply won't go to because they're never ready.




New2This said:


> I just remembered we had Meetups at a Golden Corral near FedEx Field for Redskins games. We Shuffled extensively, as we do at all Meetups.
> 
> I got both a Lyft and an Uber Shuffle there.
> 
> ...


You lost me at ShaQuanda.


goobered said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if any buffet restaurant expected the driver to put the order together. Especially if it is a place and pay.


I think I'd prefer that. It would be faster. And I could really stuff the box and get some extra for myself.[/QUOTE]


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> You lost me at ShaQuanda.


I may not have made myself clear.

These were Shuffled whilst sitting at the table inside Golden Corral at our Meetup.

No way she was getting in my car.

Buffets don't pay for themselves.


----------

